# homemade soil



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, all.

Long time ago around 3 or 4 years ago, I went a Christmas party and there had a "white elefant".

At the end I got a big(huge and heavy) package that contains soils and some small bags with pelets or some kind of dry stuff.

I'm not an experienced aquatic plants keeper, but I assume that is a homemade soil, looks like dried black mud.

How can I use it ? Do I need mix with something else? If just lay down and add a upper layer of sand over it, how deep would be the sand and usually how long do I need wait, untill add plants.

Thanks a lot.

Luiz


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

Cool, I found my answers on El Natural section.

Thanks.


----------

